# Zeus/Zyxel Powerline-Adapter Kompatibilität



## lukelukeluke (3. September 2008)

Hallo,
Mich interessiert, ob jemand die Kompatibilität von Poiwerline Adaptern kennt... Ich habe bereits einige "ZEUS" Powerline-Adapter (sind doch eigentlich Zyxel, oder?), welche so aussehen:


Sind diese nun mit anderen Zeus Powerline-Adaptern oder sogar mit Zyxel Powerline Adaptern kompatibel? Also so wie bei WLAN, gibt es einen Standard, welchen alle verfolgen? Von Zeus gibt es z.B. noch diese Adapter:


Von Zyxel gibt es div. Router, welche bereits Powerline integriert haben. Funktionieren diese mit meinen Adaptern?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

